# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1С: Предприятие 8. Внешние обработки и утилиты!!!

## loschilov

Есть у кого внешний регламентированный отчет для Бухгалтерия 1С81, "Справка о дебиторской и кредиторской задолженности"?

В знак благодарности могу поделиться внешними обработками
Акт-списания для 1С Бухгалтерия 8.1
_http://depositfiles.com/files/i9nxrne00_

_Универсальная обработка, умеет: удалять документы по фильтру (монопольный доступ не требуется), пометка на удаление по фильтру, проведение и отмена проведения док-в, перенумерация, установка реквизитов, испытывал в 1С 8.1 и др. Очень полезная весч._
_http://depositfiles.com/files/u1xjp2rjm
_

----------

freelife (01.03.2013), johnnyz (08.04.2012), kat.kit (18.06.2013), sserg (26.12.2012), udakova (20.03.2012), Алекс-W (27.08.2011), Михаил38 (30.05.2013)

----------


## baksin

Загрузка Excel-файла в информационную базу 1С Предприятия 8.
http://www.zronet.ru/razd_1_1.php

Программа "Загрузка из Excel-файла" предназначена:

для загрузки данных на этапе запуска информационной базы,
для переноса информации из старой программы в новую базу,
для организации обмена между различными программами с помощью Excel-таблиц,
для организации обмена документами с контрагентами и поставщиками,
для облегчения работы при вводе и редактировании большого объёма информации.

Программа совместима с типовыми конфигурациями системы "1С Предприятии 8": 

"Управление торговлей" 10.2 и 10.3
"Управление торговлей (базовая версия)"
"Розница 8"
"Бухгалтерией предприятия" 1.5 и 1.6
"Бухгалтерией предприятия (базовая версия)"
__

Ещё одна, Загрузка номенклатуры из прайс-листа (*.xls) поставщика: 
http://1c.proclub.ru/modules/mydownl...d=120&lid=7018
её нужно немного "поковырять" и можно настроить под себя (работает в УТ 10.3)

----------

astra51 (27.06.2012), NOlchaV (03.03.2013), sserg (26.12.2012)

----------


## Tager Sl

нужна обработка для установки НОВЫХ реквизитов справочников, с мартовского диска ИТС "УниверсальныеПодборИОбра  откаОбъектов.epf" новые реквизиты не ставит (может только поменять те, которые уже есть)... выложите плиз, если у кого есть
__________________________________________________  ______________________
1С-8.1.15 конф УТ 10.3.9.4

----------


## italmix

Управленческий учет для УТП для 8.1 и 8.2.

не могу сделать для УТ для 8.2  выдает ошибку по НДС.
Кто может сделать?

----------


## danilkolviv

*#* ~ Внешние обработки и утилиты - 04.2010: ~[CUT="Смотреть содержание"]- Внешняя обработка для переноса данных из 1с:Бухгалтерия 7.7 релиз не ниже 506 в 1с:Бухгалтерия 8.1 релиз 1.6.20.6 с указанием точного периода.
- Отчет с нумерацией страниц "Книга учета доходов и расходов" для Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.1 (КнигаУчетаДоходовИРасход  в.erf)
- программа AUTORUN для 1с 8.1. для создании дистрибутивов
- ivmer свертка инф базы для 8.1 & 8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятия. (проверено на релизе 1.6.21.6)
- Небольшой внешний отчет по прибыли по данным бухгалтерского учета
- Дебиторская задолженность по расчетным документам для УТ 8.1 10.3
- Ведомость ИНВ-11 для типовой бухгалтерии
- Правила выгрузки для комплексной автоматизации (Перенос данных типовой конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет», редакции 4.5 для 1С:Предприятия 7.7 (версия 7.70.499) + Перенос данных типовой конфигурации "Комплексная конфигурация", редакции 4.5 для 1С:Предприятия 7.7 (версия 7.70.486) + Перенос данных типовой конфигурации «Торговля*+*Склад», редакции*9.2 для 1С:Предприятия*7.7 + Перенос данных типовой конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакции 10.3 для 1С:Предприятия 8 (версия 10.3.7.8) - Описание внутри архива
- Внешняя печатная форма ТОРГ-12 для БП 8.1 1.6.24.7 (работающая =)
- Универсальная ОСВ со всевозможными разворотами по аналитике и субсчетам - osv2.erf
- Внешняя обработка Подбор объктов
- Отчет "Расчет по страховым взносам в ПФР, ФФОМС, ТФОМС" RSV1_BP.erf c работающей выгрузкой  + РСВ-1 ПФР + 4-ФСС для Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 2.5 (2.5.22.3)
- 4-ФСС «Форма-4 ФСС РФ» и РСВ-1 (Внешняя форма отчета "Расчет по страховым взносам в ПФР, ФФОМС, ТФОМС) от 08 апреля. Для БП (1.6.24.7 / 2.0.12.2), ЗУП, КА, УПП[/CUT]
*Letitbit.net* | *Uploadbox.com*

----------


## Leshii2009

Автоматическое добавление недостающих ведущих и вытесняющих видов расчета

----------

gas162 (19.04.2012)

----------


## corbin

Загрузка курсов валют за любой период, делал для УПП для Украины
http://infostart.ru/public/69168/

----------


## Леди Юлька

Нет ли у кого внешней обработки для ЗУП 8.2 для справки в службу занятости? По старой форме, вот такой:
http://www.parus7.okis.ru/img/parus7/spravkasz1.JPG

----------


## Арм

Кто нибудь использовал,"Групповой ввод документов" Счета-Реализация-СчФ.Каким образом осуществляется,групповой ввод,с последующей печатью документов.У меня ничего не получилось.Дело в том,что перед нами стоит следующая задача..Ежемесячно выписываются N- ое кол-во счетов,на их основании акты выполненных работ и есст-но счета фактуры,при этом понятно если таковых документов немного,а если 400-800,поэтому сначала увидев сей пост поспешил обрадоваться,но не тут то было.Кто нибудь решал подобную задачуИИЕсли,да,то какИ?Заранее благодарю...

----------


## grinishin

Господа, в ЗУП 2.5.36.3 под 8,2 есть проблема, в списке ведущих и вытесняющих видах расчета найдены ошибки, вручную непонятно как это исправить, существует ли обработка для упрощения этой задачи? в сети попадалось чтото подобное, но только под платформу 8,1, а нужно для 8,2.

----------


## diolkost

Кто-нибудь помогите... Очень нужна вешняя обработка Акт-списания для 1С Бухгалтерия 8.2. Пожалуйста...

----------


## pukka

Помогите найти http://infostart.ru/public/84224/ 
Печать документов от имени контрагента
с новой счет-факторой 1137

----------


## tvv-13

> Помогите найти http://infostart.ru/public/84224/ 
> Печать документов от имени контрагента
> с новой счет-факторой 1137


Куда скинуть?

----------


## pukka

На почту, в личку написал.
Спасибо!

----------


## specshar

Помогите найти внешнюю печатную форму договор купли-продажи для УТ10.3 базовая
Есть доступ в infostare до 20.07.2012 , под обмен могу скачать любой файл.

----------


## zol957

Помогите найти внешнюю печатную форму счет на оплату с печатью и подписью для 1с 8.2 БП 3.0 заранее спасибо.

----------


## sergeytim

Всем доброго времени суток!Вопрос:Может есть у кого внешняя обработка для ЗУП 8.2 "Ведомость по начисленным налогам и взносам"?С учетом изменении в 2013 году, а именно с новыми взносами: ПФР, за занятых на работах с вредными условиями труда и ПФР, за занятых на работах с тяжелыми условиями труда.Буду очень признателен контакты для связи:sergeytimofeew@gmail.com и аська 347664226.

----------


## bezrab

Братья, прошу помощи....срочно нужно скачать http://infostart.ru/public/152576/, очень сильно на вас надеюсь.......

----------


## alexsey_k

есть у кого внешняя обработка по сворачиванию 1с 8,1 управление торговлейИИ если есть то мона на почту kochetkov_a@list.ru

----------


## Sava001

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/60833 по автоматической загрузке табелей в 1С ЗУП. Очень срочно нужно. Спасибо.

----------


## tattoo_master

Люди добрые, у кого есть доступ к infostart.ru. Помогите скачать один файлик:
http://infostart.ru/public/252405/
Буду очень благодарен, может так у кого есть.

----------


## hi4man

Еще раз  всем привет!

Вот какую хорошую вещь нашел:

http://infostart.ru/public/274594/

Просто супер!!! Ребята поделитесь у кого есть. Буду очень благодарен!!!!

----------


## levoven

Помогите пожалуйста найти обработку для 1с 8 похожую на "инвентаризационный терминал" для 7.7 invterm.ert

----------


## Artes1408

Добрый день. Ищу свежие версии следующих обработок:
Загрузка данных из КЗ 5.0 в БП 3.0.epf (на каминовском форуме прочитал про версию 3.25)
ЗагрузкаПроводокКаминв_3_0_  П3_0.epf
Почта: cepob@bk.ru

----------


## voodooxxx

Всем доброго времени суток нужна обработка с инфостара для 8.2 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/168728/

----------


## Fltr

> Всем доброго времени суток нужна обработка с инфостара для 8.2 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/168728/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Gy9/ytyiAJyhx

----------

jul8851 (28.05.2019), labazhenova (06.07.2019), Masik777 (10.11.2019), MrAndSoft (17.10.2018), Svetlana_K (11.11.2019), ZapMos (13.11.2018)

----------


## MrAndSoft

Здравия!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/528014/ или похожее
А может есть ТЗ для расчета нагрузок на оси любого транспорта?

----------


## Dancer

а можно и мне?

justmultikorm@gmail.com

----------


## itc761

Ребята всем добрый день.
Нужна обработка с "Инфостарт": https://infostart.ru/public/956419/
Помогите скачать. 
Может у кого есть.

----------


## Алёныч

Здравствуйте, подскажите для Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 "комплект форм налоговой 
отчетности" внешний файл в каком разделе на сайте,если есть, при обновлении без подписки версия отчета не обновилась. Заранее спасибо

----------

